# Roof Carrier for lumber, etc.



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Something that long will put alot of leverage on the roof rack as it oscillates around. My advice would be to rent the truck from home depot to haul it home. Or find a friend with a truck - a six pack of beer and a tank of gas is pretty cheap compared to hitting the body shop for a self inflicted wound...

jeff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I have a 2017 hatch, in case that's not obvious.
> 
> I'd like to carry home some lumber on top of the roof. Will probably buy some 10-ft or even 12-ft boards, so, carrying it in the car may not work. What options are there? I don't think Yakima has made anything for the hatches yet, not sure. Anyway, I think the Yakima stuff is way too expensive for the occasional light duty work I expect to do.
> 
> Anybody solve this or have hints?


The other options would be install a trailer hitch and either get a trailer or if they make a class I style get the extender for the hitch and drop the rear seats and open the trunk.


----------

